# Motorised BSA Airborne Paratrooper Bike



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 17, 2013)

See it on youtube here -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qDbUlwiat4













Full story here -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1940s/...orne-folding-paratrooper-bicycle-cyclemaster/


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 17, 2013)

Great stuff! As the man said, "where does he get those wonderful toys?" The britts knew how to travel in style after jumping out of a plane.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 18, 2013)

Putting a cyclemaster on a paratrooper, a bicycle which was meant to be carried on your back is silly. Its neat to learn that they actually did it. I have had several paratroopers over the years. My current one need the correct wheels, cranks, pedals, and seat. I also have a Winged Wheel fitted on a BSA Roadster.
Cheers!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 22, 2013)

*?*

fat tire trader
Putting a cyclemaster on a paratrooper, a bicycle which was meant to be carried on your back is silly. Its neat to learn that they actually did it.

- They didn't do it. I did it. It's what passes for humour in my neck of the woods. Took a lot of work to remove the rear half of the frame to widen it and weld it back so it looks like the engine was meant to fit. Restoring bikes to original gets boring after the 100th bike in the year, so need to have a bit of fun with leftover parts


----------



## chitown (Apr 24, 2013)

*Awesome job!*

Though your photoshop skills aren't quite refined as your welding skills.

Nicely played. At least you didn't do it to a double-bar seat-tube model.:eek:



[video=youtube_share;AEX0KfKi2XE]http://youtu.be/AEX0KfKi2XE[/video]


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 25, 2013)

*photoshop skills*

Obviously I photoshopped the two pictures so you could 'see the join'

- I even included the originals in the description!

This is humour. I don't need to try and fool anyone.


----------

